# Turning 1 board feet of wood into $740+ profit



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey guys i ran across a posting not too long ago online, concerning a guy that was selling his woodworking business, client list, tools, equipment, etc; The business had started out as a hobby of sorts years ago and had grown over the years into a business which was subtracting from his efforts on his primary job function. Plus i think he simply just desired change and sought to chase other venues.

Within the sales ad, there was included all the before-mentioned, plus he stated he would be willing to share with a buyer of the business how he turned one board foot of maple into a $740.00+ dollar profit.

Of course, my first thoughts were Wowzers! "How in the world?" - i was intrigued at the moment of reading and am still appalled by this some 4-5 weeks later. Of course this is intriguing and interesting to say the least, i was simply wondering what your thoughts are concerning same. - not that any of you would share if you actually knew of a means to do this…lol

take care, chris


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I would think something like a extremely good carving from a well known craftsman would sell for that. There is not really much you can make from 1 bf of wood that would fetch a decent price. I can cut one 8"x11"x1/4" board of oak or maple into a $40 portrait using a scrollsaw, and I can turn a 3/4"x3/4"x5" piece of wood into a pen (with a pen kit) rangeing from $15 to $50 (depending on the wood and pen kit used) (These are becoming difficult to sell in my area), I have seen some pens made by really good pen turners go for more than $200 and portraits from better scrollers than me go for high prices too, but I have never seen something made from 1 bf of maple sell for over $700. I'm interested in what other LJs will say.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I think anything that is too good to be true…usually is.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

maybe he's using a 1 bdft piece of maple to break out car windows and steal the stereos


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Toothpicks - $1 each - heck maybe even $0.50 each


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I am torn between designer toothpicks, and some sort of criminal tool. Both are excellent sugestions, with lots of potential.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Bent i must confess your statement is interesting….does make one wonder doesn't it?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Could have been a scam, like "Congratulations, you have won an iPod"...
If I could turn a board foot of maple into a $740 profit, there's no way I'd sell my business.
Did he have a premium rate phone phone number?


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

It's his friend, who's name is Maple. He has a board for a foot, you pay him a buck and he lets you see it.


----------



## victusvita (Oct 16, 2011)

that is a very intriguing statement.. probably says he'll tell you his secret until you've signed the papers and then come to find out there was no secret.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

well what did he say are you buying his tools


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Bookmarked, spalted or burled maple veneer, on the right table top - could do it for the right customer. Other than that, if I am going to create my own company, I want to grow into it. Buying someone elses company without a complete audit and financials - not this week.

If you have the money and want to buy a company, that is one thing - identify the company and industry you want and go for it but beware and be very careful. THere is a lot you are not being told on this one.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I am very curious about his story and process, but to sell the information makes me roll my eyes. I've turned 1 board foot into $700… as art work.. after hard work … but I need someone to define "Profit" ... I work all the time (at home, at the studio, drawing, sculpting samples, etc) ... I know I earn money… it comes in, I buy things… it goes back out. Like an illusion or some kind of happy dream! If I paid myself the money I wanted to earn hourly.. I'd be bankrupt… I can't afford myself … So what exactly is Profit to someone like me? I went to art school not business school I am not even sure what "capital" is. All I know is that I make pretty things…. and I wake up happy each day.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It sounds lie a come-on to get someone to bite and buy the business. Have you see the products he makes? Are they high end? It is possible if you find the right buyer to do that but you must have to sell it for a lot more to make that kind of profit. I'd be leary!!


----------



## semi75 (Jun 17, 2010)

I sense a riddle that we are unlikely to guess.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, he had a great deal of stock, product and the sorts along with a myriad of tooling and equipment some of which was a laser engraver and of course a bunch of various type of woodworking machinery. The trade secret does indeed sound too good to be true, heck an entire red maple ripped at the mill isn't worth this much. But then again, i have learned over the years that you certainly CANNOT judge a book by its cover but on the other hand neither do I trust others until they have proved themselves to me otherwise. To discover this in its entirety would certainly be interesting.

For all i know the guy is hanging out amongst us, if you are my man, tighten your ghillie and don't squeak or else we will all be rich. lol


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey, if one bf=over$700 then I'm sittin on a gold mine with a rack full of maple!
tom


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Let me guess - the guy is based in Nigeria.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Heck you could go to Vegas with your $700 and come back ….. like they say what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas including your money, or you could plunk down you money with this magician and get rich…. maybe.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

crazy…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

... maybe Charles Neal made a gorgeous box and auctioned it on eBay ? ;=)


----------

